
Announcing JS Error Reporting and Ajax Timing in New Relic - pablosanchez
http://blog.newrelic.com/2014/03/13/javascript-error-reporting-ajax-timing-new-relic/
======
exogen
In the post it says they instrument the $.get callback, but that's a jQuery
function. So are they instrumenting actual AJAX methods or just jQuery's? Can
you get timing data for JSONP requests, which don't actually use AJAX (but
jQuery hides that for you)?

~~~
sgrock
We watch addEventListener to do the callback timing which jQuery uses under
the covers. Any requests going through the browser's xhr interface will get
instrumented and reported (this is what $.get uses).

~~~
xpose2000
Based on what you said, it sounds like enabling this feature will have no
impact on existing front-end load times. What about error reporting... are you
guys satisfied with where it's at now or do you guys feel like there is more
accurate and more in depth js error reporting in the future?

~~~
sgrock
We have a lot more planned.

------
sfeng
If you're interested in an OS alternative, Bucky also times AJAX requests:
[http://github.hubspot.com/bucky/](http://github.hubspot.com/bucky/)

------
SDGT
Just noticed my cool little Browser(beta) menu today!

Cool stuff, especially given that it's being offered for cheap Lite users like
myself. I was happy with average req times; this is just icing on the cake!

------
markwillis82
I've already got this set up. Looks like New Relic are going to be monitoring
all the things! Soon

~~~
coopr
Indeed - we've already got
[http://newrelic.com/platform/](http://newrelic.com/platform/) for monitoring
things via plugins, we've got app server and mobile app monitoring, we've got
server OS monitoring, and you are going to love what we've got coming with
newrelic.com/software-analytics!

~~~
bunkat
Is monitoring Go applications on the road map somewhere?

~~~
holtbp
There is a Go plugin that may meet your needs.
[http://newrelic.com/plugins/yvasiyarovcom/136](http://newrelic.com/plugins/yvasiyarovcom/136)

You could alternatively develop a Go agent using our Agent SDK:
[https://docs.newrelic.com/docs/features/agent-
sdk](https://docs.newrelic.com/docs/features/agent-sdk)

------
shacharz
How do they do that? they add event listener to windows.onerror?

